# tickin noise????



## wolfy11 (May 26, 2009)

i know i shlould post this in the 1.8 engine forum and i did with no respones..ive recently changed my 2001 wolfsburg to 10w40 synthetic and before i did i had a valve tap or injector tick after the car gets warmed up an ran for a while..some people are telling me its a valve tap an its bad..some say its a sticky lifter..does anyone lknow of some additive to free it up if its a lifter thats stickin???


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

If it is sticking you can try some valve-kleen or similiar. If its a valve ticking, try a thicker oil, or try a synthetic oil stabilizer...


----------



## TedsMKIV (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: tickin noise???? (wolfy11)*

Experiencing the same thing. Performance doesnt seem to be affected


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

well, can you get a vid or sound clip of it?
alot of engine tick... its normal... 
if its really loud tho, change ur oil... go for a 0w40 or 5w40 and see if it goes away, or dies down.
if its still not sounding the way u want, take off the valve cover and check everything...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: tickin noise???? (wolfy11)*

I know some people posted that auto-rx freed up a sticky lifter. May be worth a try.


----------



## Rays_2001gti (May 31, 2009)

*Re: tickin noise???? (wolfy11)*

..I have the same ticking noise on my 1.8t when it warms up. An I've been using 5/30 mobil1 synthetic
My car runs good but the ticking bugs me sometimes. Next oil change I need to try. What most voterx peeps
Say to do or try... 5/40 don't use fram filters use mann. Am just learning. 
Your thread is helping me too good thing I don't have to g start a new one
Maybe u can let me know what you tried or did to make it go away when you do it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mobsan (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: tickin noise???? (Rays_2001gti)*

Why mann? Just curious


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

ticking is probally a bad cam? or camshaft how many miles? you might as well figure on new cam


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have a new cam and even with oldish oil i have no ticking. I use a semi synthetic oil
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4486376


----------



## GettaVrA3 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: tickin noise???? (Rays_2001gti)*

i also have a 1.8t and i run 5w30 mobil 1 and when it warms up i have a ticking noise its not that loud but enough to bother me it only has 57k on it


----------



## followthereaper89 (May 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

rev the **** out of it til i goes away


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (followthereaper89)*

^^^ I don't thing that would help anything. If you have ticking in your 1.8T there is a problem get it fixed and stay with a 5W40 synthetic oil. And change it at 3-5K miles. Just my 0.02 worth.


----------



## bbboy (Sep 26, 2009)

My 2001 A4 1.8 history of ticking:
1. Put Castrol 5W40 when purchased it, tick was there all the time
2. After 3k, put Lubro-Moly 5W40; at the end of 3k interval, ticking was subsiding when the car was hot
3. Decided to put Rislone + Castrol Syntec 5W40 again, had to dump it after 500 miles because it got worse
4. Now, on GC 0W30, ticking can be heard only when cold; when hot I can hear it only if I lift the hood
Plan is to add MMO (Marvel Mystery Oil) for the last 500 miles before OCI. Will see.


----------



## Stabin wagon (Oct 16, 2009)

Dont use a thicker oil you will starve the tighter cleances in your engine, use 5w40 or 30 no no no 10w


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: tickin noise???? (mobsan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobsan* »_Why mann? Just curious

Because they are a high quality OEM quality filter. (german made, not by a kid in china) 
whreas fram, is not.
just search the word "fram" here on the vortex and you'll find tons of info.
As far as the lifter ticking noise goes.
try seafoam, or something of the sort.
put some in your crankcase, and let it idle for a minute or two.
DONT go rip it around tho, because it greatly thins out the oil.
then fill er back up with a high quality 0/5w-40 synthetic
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

